# USB Controller unknown errror



## negert (16. April 2010)

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich meine Wakü in den PC eingebaut. Soweit so gut. Nun lief der PC zwei Tage einwandfrei (naja manchmal bekam ich einen CPU-Fan-Error)

Nachdem heute habe ich meinen PC fertig zusammengebaut (sprich AN/AUS Knopf sowie Fronpanel) Kommt die folgende Meldung:


Warning USB Host Controler not found at the specified address. Unknown BIOS error. Error code FFFF

Danach hab ich die möglichkeit mit F1 weiter zu "gehen" sprich Bootloader. Wenn ich nun mein Betriebsystem starten will bekomme ich einen Bluescreen. (leider ist dieser so schnell weg dass ich ihn nicht lesen bzw fotografieren kann)


Kennt evt jemand das Problem

Meine Hardware:
Asus P5k se
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @3.16GHz (also OC)
Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS
2x4GB Apacer Ram

BIOS Batterie war schon raus. Jumper wurde schon umgesteckt. 

Leider bin ich nun mit meinem Latein am Ende


----------



## simpel1970 (16. April 2010)

Ist an deinem Frontpanel auch ein USB-Anschluss, der am Motherboard angeschlossen wird?
Wenn ja, überprüfe, ob die Stecker am richtigen Anschluss (nicht dass du aus versehen auf einem Firewire Anschluss sitzt) sitzen, bzw korrekt angeschlossen wurden (sofern es Einzelpins sind).


----------



## utacat (16. April 2010)

Zu CPU Fan Error stell im Bios

-Power
-Hardware Monitor
-CPU Fan Controll auf Disabled

Schau auch mal nach ob unter Advanced deine USB Schnittstellen aktiviert sind.

Gruß utacat


----------



## negert (16. April 2010)

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure hilfe.



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Ist an deinem Frontpanel auch ein USB-Anschluss, der am Motherboard angeschlossen wird?
> Wenn ja, überprüfe, ob die Stecker am richtigen Anschluss (nicht dass du aus versehen auf einem Firewire Anschluss sitzt) sitzen, bzw korrekt angeschlossen wurden (sofern es Einzelpins sind).



Jep USB ist auch dabei.
Also ich hab bei mir keinen anderen Anschluss gefunden der passen würde. Bzw das Panel war vor dem einbau schon angeschlossen (nur dass es lose im Case lag) 



utacat schrieb:


> Zu CPU Fan Error stell im Bios
> 
> -Power
> -Hardware Monitor
> ...



USB ist aktiviert CPU Fan Controll ist auf Disabled. (der Rest (vom CPU-Zeug) ist übrigens auch auf Disalled oder ignore) 
Leider immer noch der selbe fehler


----------



## simpel1970 (16. April 2010)

Lag das Panel lose im Case, oder die Anschlüsse des Panels?


> Also ich hab bei mir keinen anderen Anschluss gefunden der passen würde


Wenn du es selbst angeschlossen hast und es ein interner USB-Anschluss fürs Mobo ist...der passt auch auf einen internen Firewire.

Wenn der PC zwei Tage lief und nun nach Fertigstellung nicht mehr, gehe mal alle Schritte noch mal durch, ob irgendetwas falsch angeschlossen wurde.

Welches Betriebssystem ist installiert?


----------



## negert (16. April 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Lag das Panel lose im Case, oder die Anschlüsse des Panels?


Nur das Panel



> Wenn du es selbst angeschlossen hast und es ein interner USB-Anschluss fürs Mobo ist...der passt auch auf einen internen Firewire.


In den zwei Tagen hat ja das Panel auch einwandfrei funktioniert. (oder stellt das gar kein Problem dar wenn das USB-Panel an einen Firewire-Port gehängt wird)
Ausserdem ist im Panel noch ein Line in&out verbaut. Dieser wurde meines wissens auch korrekt Angeschlossen.



> Wenn der PC zwei Tage lief und nun nach Fertigstellung nicht mehr, gehe mal alle Schritte noch mal durch, ob irgendetwas falsch angeschlossen wurde.


Oder soll ich das Panel mal ganz abhängen? Ich werd nochmals alle Kabel checken



> Welches Betriebssystem ist installiert?


Ich habe ein Dual-Boot System mit Win Vista und Win Seven. Beide funktionieren nicht bzw es kommt nur der Ladebalken/Ladeanzeige und dann kommt kurz ein Bluescreen. Anschließend startet der PC neu.


----------



## simpel1970 (16. April 2010)

Gehe bevor eins der beiden Betriebssysteme gestartet wird mit F8 in die erweiterten Startoptionen und wähle den Eintrag "automatischen Neustart deaktivieren". Dann solltest du den Bluescreen lang genug sehen, um ihn abzuschreiben oder ein Foto zu machen. Evtl. hilft ja die Stopfehlermeldung weiter.


----------



## negert (16. April 2010)

Hier das Bild vom Bluescreen


----------



## simpel1970 (16. April 2010)

> BIOS Batterie war schon raus. Jumper wurde schon umgesteckt.



Das NT war beim Bios Reset vom Strom auch getrennt und die Bios Settings waren hinterher zurückgesetzt?

Stecke mal alle USB Geräte ab, bzw. die Geräte, die du neu hinzu gemacht hast und starte dann.


----------



## utacat (17. April 2010)

Diese ACPI Meldung erscheint auch, wenn sich eine notwendige, zum Starten des Systems ,erforderliche Hardware nicht mehr aus dem Ruhezustand "aufwecken" lässt. Im Bios von S1-S3 bezeichnet. ACPI ist ein Teil des Powermanagments.
In Foren kann man auch nachlesen, dass ein defekter Ram dieses Auslösen kann.
Schau mal ins Bios welcher Modus eingestellt ist.
Dann, wie Simpels Vorschlag, alle nicht erforderlichen Geräte ab und die Rams einzeln testen.

Gruß utacat


----------



## negert (17. April 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Das NT war beim Bios Reset vom Strom auch getrennt und die Bios Settings waren hinterher zurückgesetzt?


Nein das NT hab ich vergessen. Habe es aber vorhin nochmals versucht:
NT-aus -> Batt. raus -> Jumper nach rechts gesetzt -> Jumper wieder zurück gesetzt -> Batt. wieder rein -> NT wieder an BIOS zurückgesetzt.
-> PC läuft immer noch nicht



> Stecke mal alle USB Geräte ab, bzw. die Geräte, die du neu hinzu gemacht hast und starte dann.


 Neu hinzu gemacht habe ich keine ausser die Graka die ja schon vorher lief.

Evt. noch als Nachtrag: Die Graka lief zuerst auch nicht einwandfrei. Weder die alte noch meine neu verbaute GTS zeigten ein Bild. Dann hab ich die BIOS Batterie raus gemacht und wieder eingesetzt und dann funktionierte sie.





utacat schrieb:


> Diese ACPI Meldung erscheint auch, wenn sich eine notwendige, zum Starten des Systems ,erforderliche Hardware nicht mehr aus dem Ruhezustand "aufwecken" lässt. Im Bios von S1-S3 bezeichnet. ACPI ist ein Teil des Powermanagments.


Was genau könnte ich den ändern (BIOS?)



> In Foren kann man auch nachlesen, dass ein defekter Ram dieses Auslösen kann.
> Schau mal ins Bios welcher Modus eingestellt ist.
> Dann, wie Simpels Vorschlag, alle nicht erforderlichen Geräte ab und die Rams einzeln testen.


Also für die Rams oder S1-S3? *imbiossuch*
Also alle Geräte sind ab -> gleiches Resultat. Momentan sind nur primäre HD, Graka, sowie eine alte non USB Tastatur dran. (da weder das G11 noch die G5 Maus "leuchten") USB ist nichts dran.

Oder soll ich das Frontpanel mal abmachen


EDIT: Wenn ich den PC nur mit  einem RAM starten will dann kommt kein Bild. Leider hab ich grad keine anderen RAMs da die passen würden 

Laut Wikipedia könnte ich das Problem mit dem S0 Modus (also alle Komponenten online  eliminieren. Ich such das grad mal bei mir im BIOS


----------



## simpel1970 (17. April 2010)

> Oder soll ich das Frontpanel mal abmachen



Mit dem lief es vorher auch, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe.
Probieren kannst du es natürlich.

Boote dein PC mit Memtest86+ und überprüfe die RAM einzeln auf Fehler. Falls damit überhaupt ein Bild kommt.
Wenn nicht, alle RAM-Bänke mit einem RAM-Riegel durchprobieren.

Probiere aus, ob die mit der Win7 DVD eine Systemstartreparatur durchführen kannst.

Der Bluescreenfehlermeldung zufolge (wichtig ist hier auch noch das 1. Argument: 0x000000011, <Parameter2>, <Parameter3>, <Parameter4>) kann das System nicht in den ACPI-Modus wechseln.

Gründe kannst du hier nachlesen: Klick!



> * Das System konnte den AML-Interpreter nicht initialisieren.
> * Das System konnte die Root System Description-Tabelle nicht finden.
> * Das System konnte einen wichtigen Treiber nicht zuweisen.
> * Das System konnte die Root System Description-Tabelle nicht laden.
> ...



Dies Problem ist nicht betriebssystembedingt. Wenn alles nichts hilft, würde ich versuchen, dass aktuellste Bios zu flashen. Ist das Aktuellste bereits drauf, den Flashvorgang mit der aktuellsten Version wiederholen.


----------



## negert (17. April 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Boote dein PC mit Memtest86+ und überprüfe die RAM einzeln auf Fehler. Falls damit überhaupt ein Bild kommt.
> Wenn nicht, alle RAM-Bänke mit einem RAM-Riegel durchprobieren.



Muss ich die Rams einzel Testen? Als ich vorhin probiert habe bekam ich mit nur einem Ram kein Bild.

Ich werds später trotzdem nochmals versuchen und dann noch die Windows DVD probieren.

Wenn ich das BIOS neu flashen müsste gingen ja die eingestellten werde verlohren. Ich kann jedoch das BIOS via als Overclockingprofil speichern wären diese dann später noch aufrufbar?

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## simpel1970 (17. April 2010)

Ja, jeden RAM einzeln testen. Teste den RAM, der kein Bild gebracht hat, auch in einem anderen Steckplatz (Dimm). Kommt mit dem RAM in keinem Dimm ein Bild, lass den RAM für die weiteren Lösungsversuche /-ansätze weg.

Beim Asus Board bleiben die Overclocking Profile erhalten. Sicherheitshalber würde ich mir dennoch die Einstellungen aufschreiben (oder einfach abfotografieren).


----------



## negert (17. April 2010)

Also hier mal ein Bild vom Tool nach 50min (hab beide Rams drin gelassen)
Den ersten Ram hat es glaube ich erfolgreich geprüft beim zweiten erschien wärend des Vorgangs diese rote Mitteilung:

Der Ram der kein Bild gebracht hat bringt in allen Dimms kein Bild 
*schäm*  den zweiten hab ich noch gar nicht einzel probiert  */schäm*
(das werde ich nachholen sobald der Ramtest durch ist)


----------



## simpel1970 (17. April 2010)

Den RAM Test kannst du schon abbrechen. Ein Fehler reicht schon aus, um den RAM als Defekt aus dem System zu verbannen. Teste den einen Riegel (mit dem das Bild kommt) noch auf Fehler. Ist der RAM Fehlerfrei, kannst du ihn drin lassen.


----------



## negert (17. April 2010)

Also langsam werd ich nun verrückt. Ich krieg nun bei beiden Rams ein Bild jedoch kann ich Win mit keinem der beiden Riegel starten
Immernoch Bluescreen.
Wenn ich nun den PC starte bekomme ich einen Unknown BIOS error dann wenn ich versuche Windows zu starten den selben Bluescreen und nach dem neustart wieder den USB-Controller error

Soll ich die beiden Rams nocheinmal einzeln testen


----------



## simpel1970 (17. April 2010)

Ja, teste jeden RAM einzeln, ob einer davon Fehler hat. 
Ist dein System aktuell übertaktet? Falls ja, ohne OC starten. Und auch mal die Default Settings laden und versuchen so zu starten.


----------



## negert (17. April 2010)

Nein (hab ja die Batterie raus gemacht und Jumper umgesteckt)

Der Test läuft gerade. Ich hab vorher noch versucht von der Windows DVD zu starten -> ebenfalls erfolglos: Kam nur bis zum ersten Ladebalken (anschliessend wäre die grafische Oberfläche glaub ich gekommen) dann kam wieder der Bluescreen


----------



## simpel1970 (17. April 2010)

War zu erwarten, da dieser Fehler (wie ich schon geschrieben habe) nichts mit dem OS zu tun hat. Ein Versuch war es trotzdem wert.



> Unknown BIOS error



Ich würde ein Bios Update probieren.

Hattest du das Motherboard ausgebaut? Evtl. ein Abstandshalter unterm Mobo falsch gesteckt, oder irgendwo ein Kontakt zum Mobo, der einen Fehler produziert?

Ist natürlich ein großer Aufwand, aber wenn selbst ein Bios-Update nicht funzt, würde ich das Mobo (besser sogar vor dem Bios Update) mit den -für den Start- wichtigsten Komponenten außerhalb des Gehäuses aufbauen.

Edit: gibt es zu dem "Unknown Bios error" noch einen Code?


----------



## negert (17. April 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Ich würde ein Bios Update probieren.





> Hattest du das Motherboard ausgebaut? Evtl. ein Abstandshalter unterm Mobo falsch gesteckt, oder irgendwo ein Kontakt zum Mobo, der einen Fehler produziert?


Ja Mobo war draussen jedoch hat es ja noch funktioniert nachdem ich es eingebaut habe. Bei Frontpanel einbau hab ich es drin gelassen. Da mein Eigenbau - Cube ein Acrylfenster auf Moboseite hat kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen das alles korrekt eingebaut sein sollte. Lediglich eine Schraube des Nothbridge Wasserkühlers ist ziemlich nahe am Board.

[QUOTE[Ist natürlich ein großer Aufwand, aber wenn selbst ein Bios-Update nicht funzt, würde ich das Mobo (besser sogar vor dem Bios Update) mit den -für den Start- wichtigsten Komponenten außerhalb des Gehäuses aufbauen.[/QUOTE]
Das möchte ich mit allen Mitteln vermeiden. Ich müsste das ganze Wasser ablassen, alles ausbauen, die Komponenten ausser halb zusammenbauen, dann Wasser wieder befüllen. Der Arbeitsaufwand wäre grösser als ich für den Zusammenbau benötigt habe (und das waren über 6h)

Edit: gibt es zu dem "Unknown Bios error" noch einen Code?[/QUOTE]
Unknown BIOS error 
Error code FFFF


Gibts irgendwo eine Anleitung wie ich mit dem Flashen/Updaten des BIOS vergehen muss


----------



## simpel1970 (17. April 2010)

Bios Flashen:
-USB Stick mit FAT32 formatieren
-Bios Datei (*.ROM) auf Stick kopieren
-USB Stick im PC stecken lassen
-PC neu starten
-Mit ENTF-Taste in Bios ->Menü "EXIT" und "Load Setup Defaults" auswählen. 
-Nach laden der Setup Default Einstellung im EXIT-Menü auf "Exit & Save Changes"
-Der PC startet neu
-Während des Einschalttests (Post-Screen) die Taste ALT+F2 drücken. Alternativ mit ENTF ins Bios und im Tools-Menü EZ Flash 2 starten. Es startet nun das Programm EZ Flash 2 (evtl. muss der Start des Programm noch bestätigt werden).
-Mit der Taste TAB zwischen den Laufwerken wechseln, bis die Bios-Datei gefunden wurde und angezeigt wird.
-Die Datei mit ENTER auswählen, die Bios Aktualisierung wird nun gestartet.
!Während des Update-Vorgangs den PC nicht neu starten oder ausschalten!
-Nach erfolgreichen Update startet der PC neu.
-Wieder mit ENTF ins Bios gehen und im Main-Menü unter Systminformationen nachsehen, ob die korrekte Bios-Version angezeigt wird, manuelle Einstellungen wieder herstellen (durch Eingabe oder unter OC-Profile ->Load from Profile 1 (oder 2)).
-Im Exit-Menü "Exit & Save Changes"
-FERTIG!
-Hoffen, dass der PC wieder startet. Wenn nicht, alle Geräte die du nicht zum starten brauchst vom Mobo abstecken.


----------



## negert (17. April 2010)

Also dieses:
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-
dann die Version 1104 oder die Version 1402 (Beta)?

EDIT:
So ich wollte es gerade mit der 1104 versuchen jedoch komme ich nicht so weit. Weder mit ALT+F2 noch mit dem EZ Flash 2 Tool bekomme ich irgendwelche Laufwerke angezeigt stattdessen wird diese Meldung angezeigt.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. April 2010)

Probiere es zunächst mit der 1104 Version.


----------



## negert (17. April 2010)

Wenn ich nach der Meldung irgendeine Taste drücke gelange ich wieder zurück ins BIOS bzw der Bootvorgang wir vortgesetzt


----------



## simpel1970 (17. April 2010)

Wenn du noch die Motherboard-CD hast versuche mit dieser zu booten, evtl. wird das Bios mit der Crash-Free Funktion wiederhergestellt. So wie es aber aussieht, ist dein Bios (oder der ROM-Baustein) hinüber.

Edit: Ansonsten alle Geräte ab. Nur CPU + Kühler, Graka, 1 RAM, Systemplatte an das Mobo. Alle Komponenten vorher nochmals abbauen und neu anschließen (korrekten Sitz kontrollieren).


----------



## negert (17. April 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> So wie es aber aussieht, ist dein Bios (oder der ROM-Baustein) hinüber.




Kann das BIOS denn komplett neu aufgespielt werden? Den ROM-Baustein könnte man ja auch ersetzen wäre das empfehlenswert? (bzw mit wenig Löterfahrung überhaupt machbar?)
Ich hab nur diese CD und mit der lässt sich nicht booten:


----------



## simpel1970 (17. April 2010)

> Edit: Ansonsten alle Geräte ab. Nur CPU + Kühler, Graka, 1 RAM, Systemplatte an das Mobo. Alle Komponenten vorher nochmals abbauen und neu anschließen (korrekten Sitz kontrollieren).



Probiere das noch. Auch den korrekten Sitz der CPU überprüfen.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. April 2010)

negert schrieb:


> Kann das BIOS denn komplett neu aufgespielt werden? Den ROM-Baustein könnte man ja auch ersetzen wäre das empfehlenswert? (bzw mit wenig Löterfahrung überhaupt machbar?)
> Ich hab nur diese CD und mit der lässt sich nicht booten:



Den ROM Baustein könnte man ersetzen. Sofern dieser nicht aufgelötet ist und irgendwo (ebay) zu erwerben ist ginge das auch.


----------



## negert (17. April 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Probiere das noch. Auch den korrekten Sitz der CPU überprüfen.



Wie könnte ich dass den überprüfen? CPU Kühler runter und dann schauen ob die CPU richtig im Sockel sitzt? Ich hab vor dem einbau der Wakü den CPU eigentlich immer auf dem Board gelassen (sprich er ist seit kauf nie davon getrennt worden)

Könnte man denn das BIOS neu installieren?


----------



## simpel1970 (17. April 2010)

Das Bios wird mit dem Flashen "neu installiert". Das Bios selbst sitzt auf einem ROM-Baustein (Bios Rom). Dieser könnte ausgewechselt werden. Auf dem "neuen" ROM-Baustein, wäre dann auch wieder ein Bios drauf.

Ok. Das mit der CPU wäre dann wohl unnötig. Alles andere könntest du noch probieren.


----------



## negert (17. April 2010)

Wie kann das BIOS denn eigentlich zerstört werden? Die Garantie ist ein zwei Wochen zuende gegangen. Kann ich vielleicht auf Kulanz hoffen


----------



## negert (17. April 2010)

Ich werd nochmals schauen ob ich das asus crashfree bios 3 tool doch noch zum laufen kriege. (leider funktioniert ja das Asus Ez Flash 2 nicht kann ich die crashfree-funktion sonst evt irgendwie aktivieren?)

Ansonsten hol ich mir ein neues gebrauchtes Mobo. (der Chip kostet ja so um die 10Euro inkl Porto) für 20-30Euro krieg ich schon eins.

Evt find ich ja jemanden in meiner Nähe der ein P5k se hat

Danke schon mal für deine Hilfe


----------



## utacat (18. April 2010)

Das Bios kannst du nicht aufspielen, da deine USB Anschlüsse nicht funktionieren.
Anzeichen dafür sind, dass:

-deine USB Tastatur nicht erkannt wird 
-daher kannst du auch das neue Bios nicht mit dem USB-Stick aufspielen

Irgend etwas stimmt mit deinen USB Anschlüssen auf deinem Board nicht. Bist du sicher das du sie richtig angeschlossen hast?

Gruß utacat


----------



## simpel1970 (18. April 2010)

Hast du mal alle Geräte vom Mobo abgeklemmt?
Sofern der USB Stick am Front-Panel drin war (aber ich denke mal, dass du ihn hinten am Mobo direkt angeschlossen hast!?) überprüfe utacat´s Hinweis nochmals.

Das Bios kann auch mittels Floppy oder CD geflashed werden. Brenne die Bios Rom Datei einfach auf eine CD.



> So ich wollte es gerade mit der 1104 versuchen jedoch komme ich nicht so weit. Weder mit ALT+F2 noch mit dem EZ Flash 2 Tool bekomme ich irgendwelche Laufwerke angezeigt stattdessen wird diese Meldung angezeigt.



Allerdings befürchte ich, dass auch dies nicht viel helfen wird.


----------



## negert (18. April 2010)

utacat schrieb:


> -deine USB Tastatur nicht erkannt wird
> -daher kannst du auch das neue Bios nicht mit dem USB-Stick aufspielen
> 
> Irgend etwas stimmt mit deinen USB Anschlüssen auf deinem Board nicht. Bist du sicher das du sie richtig angeschlossen hast?



Also die vom Frontpanel? die onboardanschlüsse kann man doch gar nirgens anschliessen




simpel1970 schrieb:


> Hast du mal alle Geräte vom Mobo abgeklemmt?
> Sofern der USB Stick am Front-Panel drin war (aber ich denke mal, dass du ihn hinten am Mobo direkt angeschlossen hast!?) überprüfe utacat´s Hinweis nochmals.


Ich hab beides versucht (hinten sowie am Frontpanel)
der Stick hat eine Status LED die leider auch nicht blinkt



> Das Bios kann auch mittels Floppy oder CD geflashed werden. Brenne die Bios Rom Datei einfach auf eine CD.



Ich denke nicht das das funktionieren wird. (naja was solls probieren kann ichs trotzdem)

Wenn dann alles nichts nützt muss ich dann wohl oder übel das Board rausbauen. (wenn ich mir dann sowieso ein neues kaufe müsste es dann eh raus) Dann kann ich nochmals alles überprüfen.


----------



## simpel1970 (18. April 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass dies auch mit CD oder Floppy nichts wird, aber probieren würde ich es dennoch.
Viel Glück.


----------



## negert (18. April 2010)

Also ich hab die CD grad gebrannt und leider wurde es nichts das DVD laufwerk hat nur krach gemacht und dann doch von der HD gestartet. Und wenn ich die HD abgeklemmt habe bekam ich die meldung ich solle ein Bootmedium einlegen und dann mit einer beliebigen Taste neustarten.

Wie kann man das BIOS denn eigentlich irreparabel beschädigen? und wieso funktioniert die crashfree funktion nicht? Die sollte doch eigenlich anspringen wenn ich den PC mit der ASUS CD starte.


Wenn ich nun versuche Vista normal zu starten bleibt es hängen (also schwarzer Bildschirm kein Bluescreen) Seven zeigt den bekannten Bluescreen und auch wenn ich Vista im Abgesicherten Modus starten will kommt der Bluescreen.


----------



## negert (18. April 2010)

Also ich werde vorerst nur die HD herausbauen und dann in meinem zweit-PC nutzen. Da ich mir frühstens im Sommer wieder ein neues Board leisten kann, soll ich bis dahin das Wasser der Wakü ablassen oder kann ich das ruhig solange im PC lassen?


Und nochmals vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


Ach, braucht jemand ein defektes P5k se


----------



## simpel1970 (18. April 2010)

> Also ich hab die CD grad gebrannt und leider wurde es nichts das DVD laufwerk hat nur krach gemacht und dann doch von der HD gestartet



Mit dem Bios auf der CD nicht booten, sondern über EZ Flash einspielen. Evtl. klappts ja damit bessser als mit USB.



> und wieso funktioniert die crashfree funktion nicht? Die sollte doch eigenlich anspringen wenn ich den PC mit der ASUS CD starte.



Das funzt halt nur, wenn der Bios-Rom noch intakt ist (und selbst dann nicht immer).



> soll ich bis dahin das Wasser der Wakü ablassen oder kann ich das ruhig solange im PC lassen?



Da ich kein Wakü-Spezi bin, kann ich dir das leider fachlich nicht beantworten. Denke aber, dass die Standzeit bis Sommer nicht problematisch ist. Frage das aber doch besser im Wakü-Forum nach.


----------



## negert (18. April 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Mit dem Bios auf der CD nicht booten, sondern über EZ Flash einspielen. Evtl. klappts ja damit bessser als mit USB.
> 
> Das funzt halt nur, wenn der Bios-Rom noch intakt ist (und selbst dann nicht immer).



Ich kann ja EZ Flash nicht starten bzw bekomme ich ja die Meldung (siehe Bild)

Ich dachte das die Crash-Free Funktion auf einem nicht bearbeitbaren (also nicht zerstörbaren) Teil des ROM-Moduls liegt und durch die ASUS CD akktiviert wird und dann das BIOS wiederherstellt


----------



## simpel1970 (18. April 2010)

Hier etwas zur Crash-Free Funktion: Klick!

Oder hier: Klick!


> Wenn der Rechner nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß bootet, reicht es den Netzschalter am Netzteil auszuschalten oder den Netzstecker zu ziehen. Beim nächsten Hochfahren werden automatisch Standardwerte geladen, die es erlauben, das BIOS aufzurufen. Asus nennt diese Funktion „Crashfree BIOS“.
> 
> Auch missglücktes Flashen des BIOS' lässt sich wieder reparieren, indem beim Booten entweder eine CD oder ein mit einem passenden BIOS versehener USB-Stick eingeschoben werden. Das Notsystem greift automatisch auf die entsprechende Quelle zu und flasht dann das dort gespeicherte BIOS zurück in das System. Ein Flashen per Diskette ist beim P5K nicht mehr möglich, da das BIOS eine Größe von 2 MByte hat.
> 
> Wer sein BIOS nicht unter Windows flashen möchte, kann dies generell immer per „Alt-F2“-Tastenkombination beim Booten tun. Nötig ist dazu eine CD oder ein USB-Stick mit der aktualisierten BIOS-Version, die geflasht werden soll. Das dabei aufgerufene Tool „EZ Flash 2“ kann auch direkt aus dem BIOS unter dem Reiter „Tools“ aufgerufen werden.



In deinem Fall gehe ich davon aus, dass das Bios-Rom defekt ist.
Du könntest dich jedoch noch an den ASUS-Support richten, ob die für so einen Fall eine Lösung parat haben.


----------



## negert (19. April 2010)

Dann ist das BIOS ROM wohl defekt

Ich hab jetzt trotzdem mal den ASUS Support kontaktiert. (evt zeigen die ja erbarmen und schicken mir nen neuen ROM-Chip)


----------



## simpel1970 (19. April 2010)

Wenn es denn auch tatsächlich der Chip ist. 
Ich bin mal auf die Antwort von ASUS gespannt. Wäre super, wenn du sie noch mitteilen könntest.

Edit: Eine Frage noch...hattest du den PC vor dem letzten Umbau ordentlich heruntergefahren, oder evtl. (aus versehen) nur in den Ruhezustand geschickt? Und auch den RAM ausgebaut?


----------



## negert (19. April 2010)

Kann sein das der PC an war als ich das Frontpanel eingebaut habe. Allerdings habe ich dann nichts mehr an den RAM gemacht.

Die Antwort von ASUS kann ich dann posten wenn ihr möchtet

Bestünde denn die Möglichkeit das "nur" der RAM kaputt ist


----------



## simpel1970 (19. April 2010)

Immer sehr gefährlich, am "offenen" Herzen zu operieren. Möglicherweise hast du damit das Mobo beschädigt!?

Die Möglichkeit das nur der RAM hin ist, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Aber versuche mal mit einer Live-CD zu booten und schau, ob das entsprechende Linux System stabil bzw. überhaupt läuft.
Hier gibts eine große Auswahl an verschiedenen Live-CD´s: Klick!


----------



## negert (19. April 2010)

diverse Linuxes hab ich sonst da ich werds sonst morgen noch mit den Pingus versuchen. (und evt läuft ja OS X)


----------



## negert (20. April 2010)

Hab grad ne Mail von ASUS bekommen:



> RTC RAM/CMOS leeren:
> - Netztteil aus bzw. Netzkabel raus
> - Batterie entfernen
> - für eine kurze Zeit Jumper CLRTC von [1-2] zu [2-3] umstecken
> ...



Das ist korrekt so leert man den CMOS jedoch wird damit mein Problem nicht gelöst.

Naja hab ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. (der dachte wohl es schlug was beim BIOS Update fehl und nicht das ich kein neues BIOS einspielen kann.)

Also hab ich das Problem dem freundlichen Mittarbeiter nochmals geschildert. (und diesmal hab ich wirklich nichts vergessen was ich schon alles versucht habe)

Wenn ich heute noch dazu komme werd ich noch Ubuntu testen


----------



## simpel1970 (20. April 2010)

Na hoffentlich kapieren die bei ASUS das nun...

Teste Ubuntu auch mit jeweils einem RAM, ob es mit einem Zicken macht, oder mit beiden einwandfrei läuft.


----------



## negert (21. April 2010)

Anscheinend noch nicht:

Ich hab ihnen geschrieben das ich schon versucht habe den Rechner neu aufzusetzen.

Daraufhin hab ich als Antwort erhalten ich solle versuchen das Betriebsystem neu zu installieren

Ich such mal grad die Ubuntu DVD wenn ichs getestet habe werd ich berichten.

UPDATE:
ASUS hat schon geantwortet:
Ich solle mal den Bluescreen bei google eingeben oder Microsoft eine Mail schreiben



EDIT:

WOW I LOVE LINUX
Ubuntu Live DVD keine Probleme. 
System läuft soweit (also ist es demnach doch nicht das Mobo)
soll ich Linux installieren oder reicht das so?


----------



## simpel1970 (21. April 2010)

Der Asus Support ist ja äußerst hilfreich...

Die Live DVD installiert sich ja nicht. Evtl. kommen die Probleme erst beim Versuch Linux zu installieren? Deshalb würde ich das probieren.

Hast du eine Win Installation auch mal mit einer minimalen Konfig probiert? Also alles weg, was du nicht unbedingt für eine Installation brauchst (nur CPU, 1 RAM, Graka, 1 HDD).


----------



## negert (21. April 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Der Asus Support ist ja äußerst hilfreich...


Jaja immerhin besser als nichts
oder doch nicht



> Live DVD installiert sich ja nicht. Evtl. kommen die Probleme erst beim Versuch Linux zu installieren? Deshalb würde ich das probieren.


ok das werd ich später nochmals versuchen

Hast du eine Win Installation auch mal mit einer minimalen Konfig probiert? Also alles weg, was du nicht unbedingt für eine Installation brauchst (nur CPU, 1 RAM, Graka, 1 HDD).[/QUOTE]

Jep das Hab ich schon versucht (naja ein CD laufwerk war auch noch dran)


EDIT: Ach Asus glaubt es liege an MS bzw Windows (nur so als Randinfo)
ich bin dann mal sehr gespannt auf die Linuxinstallation


----------



## negert (21. April 2010)

Also Linux läuft. Windows eher nicht

Für alle die jetzt sagen werden: Dann bleib doch bei Linux. Die muss ich leider entäuschen.
Oder wer schreibt mir die Creative Suite auf Linux um

Dann dürfe das Mainboard wohl ganz geblieben sein oder
wenn ja hab ich jetzt schon lust auf nen Freudentanz


----------



## negert (22. April 2010)

Ich komm nicht mehr nach.
Linux läuft nicht mehr

Die Harddisk zeigt an einem anderen PC auch nen Bluescreen.
Wenn ich die Harddisk eines anderen PC in meinen einbaue bekomm ich auch ein Bluescreen. Kabel hab ich schon getestet.

Was könnte denn defekt sein


----------



## simpel1970 (22. April 2010)

> Jep das Hab ich schon versucht (naja ein CD laufwerk war auch noch dran)



Der war gut...

Ich tippe da immer noch auf dein Motherboard. Allein die USB Fehler und das Problem bei der Biosaktualisierung machen mich stutzig.

Du wirst wohl nicht umhin kommen, dass Mobo wieder auszubauen und einen Tischaufbau zu probieren.


----------



## negert (22. April 2010)

Ja wenn du es sagst selbst der ASUS Support ist auf deiner Seite



> Sehr geehrter Herr Rieder,
> 
> bitten Sie ihre Bezugsquelle um Hilfe.
> 
> ...




Ok dann komme ich wohl um den ausbau nicht herum


----------



## simpel1970 (22. April 2010)

Oh Mann, der Asus Support beklekert sich ja nicht gerade mit Ruhm...

Schade um die investierte Zeit. Aber ansonsten wüsste ich nicht, was wir noch machen könnten.


----------



## negert (22. April 2010)

Hab das Mobo heute ausgebaut und on Table gestestet. Nichts. Nicht mal die HD  wird erkannt. Zwar werden diese im BIOS aufgeführt jedoch kann ich nicht von ihnen starten


Wieso bekomme ich eigentlich einen Bluescreen wenn ich meine HD an einem anderen PC verwenden möchte? Ist das normal oder stimmt da auch was nicht Demnach sollte der PC wieder starten wenn ich ein anderes Mobo verwende bzw dieses ersetze

EDIT: Ja der ASUS Support ist wirklich toll


----------



## utacat (22. April 2010)

Du kommst also noch ins Bios. 
Festplatten werden erkannt. Wie hast du sie im Bios eingestellt?
Manchmal hilft der IDE-Modus.
Schau mal unter Main-
Storage Configutation
Configure Sata as Ide.
Habe es so meinem Asus  P5Q Pro eingestellt, da ich neben Sata-Laufwerken auch noch ein Ide-Laufwerk habe.
Versuch dann eine Neuinstallation zu starten.

Gruß utacat

Zum Bluescreen: an einem andern PC ist möglich, da unterschiedliche Boards und auf deiner Platte bestimmt ein OS installiert ist. Man soll bei Boardwechsel(unterschiedliche Hersteller b.z.w. Chipsätze) immer das OS neuaufsetzen.


----------



## negert (22. April 2010)

utacat schrieb:


> Manchmal hilft der IDE-Modus.



Wäre es denn wahrscheinlich dass der PC dann wieder läuft?
Weil er liegt hier gerade schon abgebaut in einer Schachtel neben mir. Um den PC wieder starten zu können müsste ich erst den ganzen PC wieder zusammenbauen alle Wasserkühler installieren, ins Case einbauen, Wakü befüllen und dann erst könnte ich es versuchen.

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch aber wenn ich dann 2 Stunden mit zusammen und abbauen verbringe um dann festzustellen das es dann doch nicht klappt

Ich müsste einfach wissen wie oft das manchmal zutrifft. Und wenn es sehr wahrscheinlich ist das der IDE Modus weiterhelfen würde müsste ich halt ne Nachtschicht einlegen (oder morgen die Schule auslassen)


----------



## utacat (22. April 2010)

Ich dachte es liegt blank. 
Ich würds erst mal ohne Wakü probieren. Vielleicht hat die was damit zu tun. Wo wird die Wakü eigentlich mit Strom versorgt?
Garantie  oder 100% funktionieren im Ide Modus kann ich dir nicht geben. Hat aber hier im Forum schon vielen geholfen bei der Installation von Window.

P.S. Nachtschicht und Schule auslassen geht nicht.

Gruß utacat


----------



## negert (22. April 2010)

utacat schrieb:


> Ich dachte es liegt blank.
> Ich würds erst mal ohne Wakü probieren.



Die Orginal Mobo kühler hab ich leider nicht mehr (bzw fehlen mir die Plastikanmachdinger)

Wenn die Chancen gut sind das es damit klappen könnte probier ichs morgen mal aus. Und wer weis evt klappts ja auch ohne Schule auslassen und ohne Nachtschicht


Unter welchem Menüpunkt finde ich denn 
Main-
Storage Configutation
Configure Sata as Ide

Ich hab noch ne IDE HD soll ich die dann abstecken oder kann ich die dran lassen?


----------



## simpel1970 (22. April 2010)

Minimalkonfig reicht. Die anderen Platten brauchst du nicht.



> Unter welchem Menüpunkt finde ich denn Main-Storage Configutation
> Configure Sata as Ide



Sollte im Main-Menü zu finden sein. Entweder im Unterpunkt Sata-Konfiguration bzw. (wenn es den nicht gibt) im IDE-Konfigurationsuntermenü.


----------



## utacat (22. April 2010)

Falls du kein Handbuch hast ist hier ein Link:

ASUS P5K SE Anleitung

Gruß utacat


----------



## negert (23. April 2010)

Bei mir gibts da aber glaub ich nur IDE Kann das sein?
Leider funktionierts immer noch nicht.


Und es ging sogar ohne Nachtschicht und zur Schule bin ich heute auch


----------



## simpel1970 (23. April 2010)

Das kann gut sein, dass es nur das Untermenü IDE gibt. In dem Menü wiederum solltest du aber die SATA-Konfiguration finden.

Edit: Habe mir das Handbuch von deinem Mobo mal von Asus runtergeladen. Im Main Menü sollte die SATA-Konfig direkt zu finden sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## negert (23. April 2010)

Ja so ist es jedoch habe ich bereits alle Möglichen Konfigurationen (enabled, dissabled, compatible) durchprobiert und der PC startet auch damit nicht.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. April 2010)

Dann bau das MB aus und teste es mit einem Tischaufbau (auf einer nicht-leitenden Unterlage, z.B. einem Karton).


----------



## negert (24. April 2010)

Oh ich hab das vergessen zu erwähnen. Mobo liegt auf einer Holzkonstruktion im Tischaufbau vor mir. Nebenbei hab ich alle Standard Kühler und Lüfter wieder aufgesetzt. (CPU, NB, SB, und eine Luftgekühlte 9600GT)

Ah und Linux funktioniert manchmal. (Abstürze sind jedoch nicht reproduzierbar)


----------



## simpel1970 (24. April 2010)

Linux funktioniert manchmal als Live-Version oder ein installiertes Linux?

Die Fehlermeldungen sind ansonsten die gleichen geblieben?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. April 2010)

Ich hatte mal fast die gleichen Probleme, des Rätsels Lösung war, ein kleiner Krazer auf der Rückseite des Mainboards. Er war nicht groß oder besonders tief hat aber ausgereicht. Nimm eine Lupe und untersuch das Mainboard cm für cm, vorne und hinten ob du was findest.


----------



## negert (24. April 2010)

ok ich werd das Mainboard morgen mal untersuchen. Kann man das irgendwie selbst reparieren?

Linux funktioniert machmal als installieres System


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. April 2010)

Ja genau das war auch bei mir, mal gings dann wieder nicht der Fehler kam nie gleichmäßig, es hat mich vor einem Jahr fast wahrnsinnig gemacht bis ich den Krazer gefunden hab. 
Ne machen kannst du dann nix mehr, kannst du dir dann an die Wand pinnen, ich hoffe es für dich nicht aber ich befürchte es.


----------



## negert (25. April 2010)

ok dann werd ich das Board morgen mal unter die Lupe nehmen. 
Ich hab mir diese WLP bestellt:
Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Wärmeleitpaste Silver Grease Wärmeleitpaste Silver Grease 31005
könnte es sein das die WLP leitet? Ich hab grad gesehen das an einigen Orten WLP auf dem Board ist. Könnte das den Fehler auslösen? Und wie könnte ich die Paste am besten entfernen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. April 2010)

Was die meisten unterschätzen ist das Silber besser Strom leitet als Gold, also Silber hat eine Leitfähigkeit von 60 Siemens pro Meter und Gold nur 45.7. Mensch mach blos die Paste weck, hoffentlich sind noch keine Bauteile beschädigt. 
Gut bei dem Preis denke ich jetzt nicht das der Silberanteil sehr hoch ist, dennoch besteht auf jedenfall die Gefahr das die Paste leitet.  Entfehrnen kannst du Paste am besten mit Alkohol, Ätyhl oder Metanol und änliche Sorten.


----------



## negert (25. April 2010)

So ich hab gerade nochmals das Board untersucht und dabei ist mir folgende beschädigung aufgefallen:


----------



## simpel1970 (25. April 2010)

> Ich hab grad gesehen das an einigen Orten WLP auf dem Board ist. Könnte das den Fehler auslösen? Und wie könnte ich die Paste am besten entfernen?



Das könnte es, wie hulkhardy1 bereits sagt, die Ursache sein. Entfernen kannst du die WLP am enfachsten mit Isopropanol aus der Apotheke.
Ob es etwas bringt, wirst du sehen.

Die Beschädigung auf dem Bild sieht mir eher wie ein Fleck (Kleber oder Wachs?) aus. Vielleicht erkenne ich das auf dem Bild ja auch nicht richtig, aber die Leiterbahnen sehen mir nicht beschädigt aus.


----------



## negert (25. April 2010)

Ich also ich hab das Board nun gereinigt. Leider immer noch das selbe Ergebnis 

Genau kann ich es nicht sagen aber es sieht so aus als wäre es nicht etwas auf dem Board sondern als ob man mit einem Messer in das Board geschnitzt hätte. Allerdings nicht sehr tief


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. April 2010)

Man kann nicht erkennen obs eine Erhöhung oder eine Vertiefung ist. Da du es ja vor augen hast und du sagst das es eine Vertiefung ist, ich hab dir ja vorhin schon gepostet eine kleiner unscheinbararer Krazer reicht schon aus, wenns so ist, dann R.I.P. (Ruhe in Frieden kleines Board).
Keine Changse es zu reparieren.


----------



## negert (25. April 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> (Ruhe in Frieden kleines Board)


 

Na dann...

Eines habe ich wenigstens gelernt (abgesehen davon das ich besser auf meine WLP und Schraubendreher achten muss)
Nie mehr ASUS-Support...


----------



## simpel1970 (26. April 2010)

Außer wenn du wissen willst wie ein CMOS Reset geht und wann du dich an deine Bezugsquelle richten sollst.


----------



## negert (26. April 2010)

Der PC sollte wieder funktionieren wenn ich ein neues Mobo kaufe oder? (sprich sind denn nun die Ram auch defekt?)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2010)

Sollte er, warum die auch noch defekt sein sollten erschießt sich mir nicht. Kannst ja aus test Gründen mal an einem anderen PC testen. Unwarscheinlich aber dennoch nicht unmöglich das deine Rams durch die Beschädigung am Mainboard auch was ab bekommen haben.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. April 2010)

^^dito.


----------



## negert (1. Mai 2010)

Ich hätte die Möglichkeit günstig an ein P5k se zu kommen. Ich habe gelesen das wenn ich meinen PC mit dem neuen Board starte und dann den BIOS Chip meines defekten Boards einbaue und den PC herunterfahre sei das BIOS wieder repariert (oder so ähnlich) würde das funktionieren


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Mai 2010)

Wenn du günstig an ein P5K SE rankommen kannst, wieso willst du dann den Bios-Chip umbauen? 
Zumal die Chips (Eeprom) meist auch gelötet sind und nicht einfach umzubauen sind. Des weiteren...eine Operation am "offenen Herz" kann auch in die Hose gehen und dann hast du zwei defekte Boards. 
Also besser doch das "neue" gebrauchte einbauen, testen ob es läuft und dann drin lassen. Altes Board wegschmeißen...


----------



## negert (1. Mai 2010)

ok dann kauf ich mir doch kein P5k se mehr
Ich hab nur mal davon gelesen und dachte das ich dann zwei Boards hätte die laufen


----------



## negert (25. Mai 2010)

So nun habe ich mir heute ein neues Board geholt. Soweit so gut.
Alles auf dem Tisch aufgebaut und verkabelt.
Resultat kein Bild.
Weder mit einer 9800GT noch mit einer älteren Nvidia Karte (glaube es ist eine 7600er)

BIOS reset dürfe bei nem neuen Board wohl überflüssig sein
Muss ich da irgendwas zuerst noch installieren? Ich hab momentan kein CD Laufwerk dran könnte das das Problem sein?

Board:
P43-ES3G von Gigabyte


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Mai 2010)

Prozessor, Ram,Graka und Netzteil mehr brauchst du nicht. Hat du kein lautsprecher angeschlossen für die Pipser für die Fehlersuche. Hast du auch den 12V Anschluss neben der CPU dran? Sorry aber das wurde schon oft vergessen, ich auch. Mach mal ein Foto von dem Tisch Aufbau, ich würds gern mal sehen.


----------



## negert (25. Mai 2010)

Ja der 4polige (ich glaube jedenfalls er hat 4) ist angeschlossen.

Sorry für die Schatten aber es ging auf die schnelle einfach nicht anders.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Mai 2010)

Ok, du musst den zweiten Ram Riegel in den anderen gelben Slot stecken sonst geht es nicht oder du machst nur einen rein, wenn das alles nicht hilft dann mach die Batterie für 15 Minuten raus.


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Mai 2010)

Und bitte sofort das Mainboard von der Folie wegnehmen!

Wenn das die Mainboard-Folie ist, in die das Mainboard eingepackt war, kannst du dir damit in Null-Komma-nichts das Mobo schrotten!
Die Dinger sind leitend, damit das Mobo beim Transport immer "kurzgeschlossen" ist. Damit wird verhindert, dass sich das Board statisch aufladen kann. 

Beim Tischaufbau darfst du die Folie jedoch auf keinen Fall verwenden, da dies Kurzschlüsse geben würde. Nimm einfach einen einfachen Karton.


----------



## negert (25. Mai 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ok, du musst den zweiten Ram Riegel in den anderen gelben Slot stecken sonst geht es nicht oder du machst nur einen rein, wenn das alles nicht hilft dann mach die Batterie für 15 Minuten raus.


 
Ich weiss so habe ich es als erstes Versucht. Auch beide Rams in den roten Slot funktioniert nicht.
BIOS Batterie raus halt ich für unnötig da das Board ja neu ist.
Ich werds aber trotzdem mal versuchen (inkl. Jumper umstecken)

Folie ist weg


----------



## negert (25. Mai 2010)

Halleluja es war wahrscheinlich die Folie xD


----------



## simpel1970 (25. Mai 2010)

Na dann hoffen wir, dass nichts kaputt gegangen ist und danken hulkhardy1, dass er um die Bilder gebeten hat.

Achja, und die RAM wieder in die gelben Slots reinmachen .


----------



## negert (25. Mai 2010)

> Na dann hoffen wir, dass nichts kaputt gegangen ist und danken hulkhardy1, dass er um die Bilder gebeten hat.


Nichts kaputt. Nicht mal Windows musste ich neu aufsetzen.

Vielen Dank an euch beide. War echt am verzweifeln. Gäbe es einen DANKE Button würde ich ihn zwei mal fest drücken




> Achja, und die RAM wieder in die gelben Slots reinmachen


 
nun sind sie drin
Ich hab sie auch zu anfang direkt in die gelben gesteckt aber ich dachte evt wär da irgendwas defekt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Mai 2010)

Ja gibt nix besseres als Teamwork, ich hatte auf die Folie garnet geachtet aber aus Erfahrung wusste ich das bei solchen Tischaufbauten oft Fehler gemacht werden und da bewirken Fotos oft ware Wunder, ja Simpel 1970 von dir kommen in letzter Zeit echt gute Beiträge, weiter so. Es lebe die Community!!!


----------



## negert (25. Mai 2010)

> Ja gibt nix besseres als Teamwork...


Ja und wenn Teamwork dann noch auch noch zum Erfolg führt



> Es lebe die Community!!!


Da kann ich auch nur zustimmen


----------

